# Choose my Next Strain  (The Order)



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Ordered the Cali Connection Tahoe OG just now.  

Got the gauranteed delivery option.  

Now we wait...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

:doh: 


:48:


Happy Growing my friend


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you starting that as soon as you get it?


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Ordered the Cali Connection Tahoe OG just now.
> 
> Got the gauranteed delivery option.
> 
> Now we wait...


 
Me too.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Muahahaha....

I can't wait.  And YES!!  I WILL be dropping 5 beans ASAP.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Good stuff, I was just checking that one out. Will enjoy watching it.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

Make sure you take clones of any females you get...if it is like my Larry OG you will want to hang on to it...congrats


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Make sure you take clones of any females you get...if it is like my Larry OG you will want to hang on to it...congrats



That's my plans as soon as I get to run mine. Clone the bejeesus outta her.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> That's my plans as soon as I get to run mine. Clone the bejeesus outta her.



That is the way to do it for sure......I love running from clone.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll be cloning for sure!
I'll be cloning for sure!
I'll be cloning for sure!
I'll be cloning for sure!
I'll be cloning for sure!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

All you people talking up Cali Connection made me check them out on attitude and I fell in love with their Original Sour Diesel description so I picked some up plus the boatload of freebies.  We should get a multi-user journal going with all of Cali-Connections genetics.

-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

SSF

I'm down for a group grow but I'm stuck in flower for a month. I'll just join in when I get the room. 

Did you notice that one of the freebies you got was darkstar?   Funny how the pot gods work, isn't it?


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

SSF I like the idea too!!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

After reading there strains they have really become the breeders i want to try next. Will enjoy watching you guys do a gj on it. 
Might join in if i can get some beans in time.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

A Cali Connection group grow sounds pretty bad ***....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

Think we'd have to twist ya arm hammy?


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Think we'd have to twist ya arm hammy?



I might be able to join in with a Larry OG or two from clone... I shut everything down end of May so I have one more chance to crop out before then. It will depend on how fast my clones throw roots. They need to flower for at least 8-9 weeks so it will be tight.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

Didn't realize that. Any particular reason?

Besides catching up on all that dank you've cured...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I might be able to join in with a Larry OG or two from clone... I shut everything down end of May so I have one more chance to crop out before then. It will depend on how fast my clones throw roots. They need to flower for at least 8-9 weeks so it will be tight.



Same here, gets too hot to cool things between may and sep for me. Hope i get some beans before then so i can join in


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Didn't realize that. Any particular reason?
> 
> Besides catching up on all that dank you've cured...






			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> Same here, gets too hot to cool things between may and sep for me. Hope i get some beans before then so i can join in



:yeahthat:


I am in Central NJ and the summers get to hot and even worse too humid. I have fought that fight before and it was way too draining on me. Very hard even with the AC going to keep my tents cool enough. Might run my veg tent with the T5's since it is way easier to cool.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

After reading jerichos response, figured it had something to do with that also. Makes sense now that I see it. I guess I'll see how hard that battle is soon. Down south here. Sort of between Texas monster and DOS. That dirty boot state not many people like. Lol. Guess since I've said a few times I'm in the oil field it's not hard to figure I'd come from Louisiana or near there. I know hot humid very well.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

So if we are going to do a group grow do you think we would have enough people interested if we just did Cali Connections beans or should we expand it to include all of the freebies being given away right now by attitude?  I'm game for whatever sounds more fun.

-SSF-


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

i'll probably squirel most of my freebies.  haven't really looked to hard at them yet.  lol...been too busy researching the others that were nominated!  i might pop one of the fem seeds for fun?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> i'll probably squirel most of my freebies. haven't really looked to hard at them yet. lol...been too busy researching the others that were nominated! i might pop one of the fem seeds for fun?


 
Thats a good point I wouldn't have enough flowering space in my room if all of those free fem seeds cracked and sprouted.  Ok then we will leave it to just Cali Connection genetics.

-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

Cld do a Cali Connection Grow with a special guest or featuring side note if there is interest in peeps growing out the freebies. If there is enough interest in both then two separate group grow threads...?


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

I AM interested in seeing the freebies grown out.  I hope I didn't come off that I didn't!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> I AM interested in seeing the freebies grown out.  I hope I didn't come off that I didn't!!




You didn't come off that way to me at all...just thinking out loud..lol
I just don't want to push anybody away if they want to participate. I think we will have plenty who want to do either or both. Usually when the tude does a big giveaway like this there is a lot of peeps wanting to grow out the freebies. And there will be a cpl doing Cali Connection for sure so I think we will wind up with two group grows with two threads. Which will be awesome. I love following along on group grows as much as participating.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd he interested in doing a Cali connection featuring one of the birthday freebies. I looked up info on all the TH seeds I could find. Couldn't find the dark star or the g13 freebie. 

The TH sage and kushage are long flowering times. 
The TH heavy duty fruity is 60-65 days. 
TH Burmese kush is 7.5 weeks - 55 days give or take. 
Tahoe about 70 days. 

Just going by attitude descriptions.

For the Larry attitude says 8 weeks - 56 days. 
Hamster, you run your Larry about 61 days, 70 if you don't wanna move much after. So descriptions are generally close. 

I'd say given that info, TH Heavy duty fruity would be a suggestion with a close flowering time.  Plus they're reg seeds like the tahoe. 

Just my pennies tossed in.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

Done!

Freebie grow group
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55005


Cali Connection group:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55004


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Couldn't find the dark star or the g13 freebie.


 
Hey TKR I was able to find info for the Darkstar just by searching the internet for "strain dark star".  Attitude doesn't seem to have anything on it though.

-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hey TKR I was able to find info for the Darkstar just by searching the internet for "strain dark star".  Attitude doesn't seem to have anything on it though.
> 
> -SSF-



Yeah, I was being a lazy stoner and just looking at the tude.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got an email from Attitude...

"The transaction was successful and we will ship your goods at the first possible opportunity (if applicable)."


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Just got an email from Attitude...
> 
> "The transaction was successful and we will ship your goods at the first possible opportunity (if applicable)."


 
Me too, but kind of strange.  When I got up today (Sunday) and checked my email I had a confirmaiton email from Attitude saying the same thing, but the date on the email indicated it was sent Friday.  This is odd because the email was not in my inbox yesterday.  So somehow they sent me a confirmation email that took two days to get to my inbox....strange 
  Hopefully they have the Sour Diesel I ordered before running out! 
-SSF-


----------



## benamucc (Mar 6, 2011)

I think they were busting their buns on friday, and probably did alot of the work through the weekend.  I don't think it's strange.  Seems like everyone's timing is right on so far.  SO LETS SEE THOSE T-SHIRTS!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> I think they were busting their buns on friday, and probably did alot of the work through the weekend. I don't think it's strange. Seems like everyone's timing is right on so far.


 
I just find the email thing odd.  The date and time on the email they sent me indicates it was sent an hour or so after my order but for some reason I did not get the email in my inbox for 48 hours.  It must have just been floating around cyberspace for two days before finding my inbox. At least they sent me a confirmation for my order well before running out of the beans I ordered so hopefully there is no problem filling my order.


-SSF-


----------



## benamucc (Mar 6, 2011)

I just checked, and mine was the same way.  They're probably paying real close attention to the dates since there is the trip still up for grabs!!


----------



## jungle (Mar 7, 2011)

Do'nt mind me butting in some ...anyways....I've ordered from attitude about 6 or 7 times. I find that the tracking set up they have isn't really followable. Sometimes the package arrives before anything registers as far as tracking is concerned. I live in the usa and it generaly takes about a week if i use debit card.  Last time 10 days. I was worried it took longer but there was a holiday involved. It's ok to follow the stuff your following like mine says it will be shipped out at least by 3 days. Once it is shipped they will e mail  you. When that happens. But the tracking has been useless its better to rely on 7 to 10 days maybe.....and sensistarman if you type Darkstar as one word ininstead of Dark Star as two words youll bring up darkstar at the attitude. and you might see some info. Thats what happened to me any ways.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, so when do you all get concerned?  It's been 15 days since the last update from their website.  I have a tracking number, but don't know where/how to use it.  All the attitude site says is "dispatched".


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

ben, go to your account info at attitude. Click track order, it'll ask UK or USPS, select apropriate postal carrier and you will go to their website. Enter tracking number and you're good to go.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

got it thanks AM!  running down to the mailbox...says delivered yesterday!!  

:bolt:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Did ya get it did ya get it.....? huh huh huh huh?  sorry i could'nt resist.lol


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> got it thanks AM!  running down to the mailbox...says delivered yesterday!!
> 
> :bolt:




How far is your mailbox? We need an update lol.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

haha...3 miles one way!!  

:banana:  love my new t-shirt!  finally!!!   

now once i get some more work done on the shire (this week) we'll be close to the grow!!!   :banana:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 20, 2011)

Yay!  :woohoo:  Glad to hear it!


----------

